# Fall Chicken Casserole



## MilburnCreek (Sep 25, 2014)

We have a "Farm Share," which means that every Tuesday we get a box of fresh veggies, and never quite know what's going to be in it.  As a result, we've been creating many new recipes based on the food that suddenly arrives, rather than by "going to the store to pick out ingredients."  This is an easy, basic, and nutritious mess....

*Ingredients*

6 cups carrots
6 large potatoes (purple viking best, but not critical)
2 lbs. Skinless Chicken Breasts

2 cups Almonds (not salted or roasted or flavored - JUST WHOLE ALMONDS)

1/2 cup Apple Cider Vinegar
1/2 cup Pineapple Juice
2 T. Soy Sauce
3 T. Honey 

*Directions*

1) Slice carrots and potatoes into 1/4 inch slices (do NOT peel either carrots or potatoes!) Throw in a pot of water and boil at high heat until cooked but not mushy.

2) Cut chicken in 2" x 2" chunks, place in OVERLY-LARGE glass baking dish slightly greased with olive oil, and bake at 400 degrees.

3) While veggies are boiling and chicks are roasting, use large sharp butchers knife to chop whole almonds in half.

4) Mix remaining ingredients in a mixing cup.

5) When veggies are done, drain veggies and Dump on top of chicken in glass baking dish (see, this is why it needed to be overly-large.) Sprinkle almonds on top, and pour on sauce.

6) Bake uncovered about 30 more minutes.

Serving Size: Makes 4 huge servings


*Nutritional Value
Amount Per Serving*

  Calories 	1,051.2
  Total Fat 	41.7 g
    	  Saturated Fat 	4.4 g
    	  Polyunsaturated Fat 	10.2 g
    	  Monounsaturated Fat 	24.0 g
  Cholesterol 	140.5 mg
  Sodium 	717.1 mg
  Potassium 	2,521.6 mg
  Total Carbohydrate 	101.9 g
    	  Dietary Fiber 	17.8 g
    	  Sugars 	28.9 g
  Protein 	73.6 g

  Vitamin A 	463.3 %
  Vitamin B-12 	14.4 %
  Vitamin B-6 	118.1 %
  Vitamin C 	79.0 %
  Vitamin D 	0.0 %
  Vitamin E 	98.9 %
  Calcium 	28.3 %
  Copper 	75.8 %
  Folate 	24.0 %
  Iron 	35.3 %
  Magnesium 	87.0 %
  Manganese 	142.6 %
  Niacin 	167.9 %
  Pantothenic Acid     	40.0 %
  Phosphorus     	97.6 %
  Riboflavin 	57.1 %
  Selenium 	63.9 %
  Thiamin 	48.2 %
  Zinc 	36.6 %


----------



## willieaames (Feb 27, 2017)

Thanks, This is helpful.


----------



## xman78 (Nov 1, 2017)

uhm


----------

